# When do 2013 models come out?



## manamana

I know we are only 1/4 of the way through 2012, but I was wondering if anyone could let me know roughly when the 2013 models will be coming out, or what month the next years models normally come out? 

It's coming into Winter where I am so I am thinking that I may as well wait and get a 2013 model as I won't be riding all the match through Winter, but if they don't come out till right at the end of 2012 I may not be able to wait that long.


----------



## bike981

Usually around September or October. Many manufacturers reveal their next-year models at the Interbike trade show, which is in mid-Sept. A few weeks after you can usually buy at least some of the new models.


----------



## manamana

Great, thanks for that.


----------



## MarvinK

Trek doesnt participate in Interbike... they do TrekWorld in early August and announce all new models there. There is some suspicion than a new high-end Madone and Roubaix-type competitor will come out a few months sooner. Usually there are a few other models that come out sooner if their previous year models sell out early in the year.


----------



## Hottody

It is interesting to me how "last years" model bikes sell for hundreds less, sometimes more. I actually am considering a previous model year bike because the savings are so great and it appears that sometimes the change in a specific model is color choice!


----------



## cxwrench

more and more manufacturers are introducing new product at Sea Otter every year. SRAM did this last year, and i know one bike manufacturer in particular (not talking about TREK)that will introduce a couple of new models there this year. it's getting to be like cars, new year models are released throughout the year. at some point we'll have to skip a model year...


----------



## MarvinK

Trek already released one new bike... not sure if they're calling it a 2013, though. Came out yesterday... just in time for Tour of Flanders.

Domane 6 Series - Trek Bicycle


----------



## Dietz

August during Trek World show.


----------



## Dietz

MarvinK said:


> Trek doesnt participate in Interbike... they do TrekWorld in early August and announce all new models there. There is some suspicion than a new high-end Madone and Roubaix-type competitor will come out a few months sooner. Usually there are a few other models that come out sooner if their previous year models sell out early in the year.


They released said bike today, actually. Very exciting to see a new bike like this come out. Extremely interesting technologies in the frame. It's called the Domane (doe-mahn-aye; not doe-main).


----------



## MarvinK

Dietz said:


> They released said bike today, actually. Very exciting to see a new bike like this come out. Extremely interesting technologies in the frame. It's called the Domane (doe-mahn-aye; not doe-main).


^ See two posts earlier....


----------



## Jpeconsult

I bought the first 2012 from my LBS Oct 1 and it had to be ordered (1.5 weeks in advance)


----------



## MarvinK

Jpeconsult said:


> I bought the first 2012 from my LBS Oct 1 and it had to be ordered (1.5 weeks in advance)


It really depends on what bike you're ordering. Our local shop was stocking some 2012 bikes before the end of summer. Rumor is a new Madone will be released at TdF... which means it will probably be available to order in July and ship in July/August.


----------



## Hooger

I want to see the new Madone


----------



## Hooger

confirmed, new Madone in June


----------



## Trek2.3

Unless you want to spend BIG BUCKS for the cutting edge (which often isn't much of an advance), you are likly to be just as happy and a lot wealthier RIDING this Summer on this year's bike or last year's. The technology "trickle down" effect happens very slowly and often it's just marketing hype.


----------



## krtassoc

2013 Trek Madone photos!

http://www.ciclonline.com/foto-galle...done-2013.html

http://velonews.competitor.com/2012/...rdennes_213324


----------



## MarvinK

Links already taken down...


----------



## snoflewis

i've seen new models come out in the summer..but i also think it dpeends on what model we're talking about


----------



## bleckb

Saw a Damone equipped with Ultegra during the first week of May. Very nice. I figure next year's 5.x Damone will be this year's 6.x, meaning it's worth the wait to save some money.


----------



## MarvinK

You mean there will be trickle down on new technology? Pretty good bet...


----------



## Drew69

2013 trek dual sports just became available


----------



## bleckb

I know. Crazy, right?


----------



## drmayer

Drew69 said:


> 2013 trek dual sports just became available


have you found any info on the 2013 dual sports that you can share?


----------



## Drew69

drmayer said:


> have you found any info on the 2013 dual sports that you can share?


In my opinion the paint jobs aren't as nice but there will no longer be an 8.5 or 8.4 but they will be doing an 8.1 as far as I can tell. Prices increased. The 7.4 FX and the new skye were released today.


----------



## supraholic

Interbike


----------



## MarvinK

Trek doesn't do Interbike (although sometimes they do the demo days)... Trek World is about a month before Interbike... and European Trek World is a couple weeks before that. Usually you can find the European models around the end of June. Unfortunately, not all of those models make it to the US.


----------



## Hooger

any news on the new Trek Madone?


----------



## MarvinK

I was trying to find info yesterday... with no luck. One of the other rumors I've heard is that the 5-series would come back to the US. I personally HIGHLY doubt it, but wouldn't be surprised to see it 'assembled' in the USA like the Domane.


----------



## jim911

*Could not wait*

could not wait for 2013


----------



## Hooger

Now here...

New Trek Madone Headed for Tour de France? - Bike Rumor


----------



## MarvinK

I'd like to see it still made (not just assembled) in the US!


----------



## rose.johnp

Hooger said:


> Now here...
> 
> New Trek Madone Headed for Tour de France? - Bike Rumor


200 bikes for a 30 man team per year? So what happens to all the bikes at the end of the season? Must be good to know someone who knows someone!


----------



## cxwrench

rose.johnp said:


> 200 bikes for a 30 man team per year? So what happens to all the bikes at the end of the season? Must be good to know someone who knows someone!


do the math, it's pretty easy to figure out. every ride has a home bike and a race bike (most of the time more than one). every rider has a tt bike, and most likely a home tt bike to train on. that's 120 or more so far. there will be spare bikes in every size the team uses, and multiple spares most of the time. that's another 20 or so. and they have to have spare frames available for the ones that will get damaged throughout the year. 
some of the frames will go back to trek at the end of the year, but most will get sold. some riders will get to keep a bike as part of their contract. if you think 200 frames is a lot, you should see how many tubulars and chains the average pro tour team goes through in a season. not to mention water bottles...


----------



## marshall21205

i'm not a Trek guy but man i want one of the new DOMANE frames to put my red group on


----------



## MarvinK

Our local shop said every single person in the market for a road bike in the $4k+ range that test rode their Domane has ordered one.


----------



## marshall21205

they look freaking amazing marvin my local shop that i'm about to start helping out part time as a mechanic at is supposed to get them in mid july and i can't wait to throw a leg over one for a demo...is it offered as a frame tht you know of?


----------



## nelson4568

i wonder if all the series will look like the 7 meaning same design and all


----------



## Devastazione

jim911 said:


> could not wait for 2013


Dayum !! I want one soooo bad !! Lucky you :thumbsup:

It makes me wonder if this is the Domane we'll all see for the winter '12/'13. Like if I go get one tomorrow just to find out it will be upgraded for 2013 this fall. That would be plain nasty


----------



## davidka

Trek has been shipping Domane's since April or May. The Domane you will see in the winter is the same as the ones they're shipping now, just colder. ;-)


----------



## Chris-X

cxwrench said:


> do the math, it's pretty easy to figure out. every ride has a home bike and a race bike (most of the time more than one). every rider has a tt bike, and most likely a home tt bike to train on. that's 120 or more so far. there will be spare bikes in every size the team uses, and multiple spares most of the time. that's another 20 or so. and they have to have spare frames available for the ones that will get damaged throughout the year.
> some of the frames will go back to trek at the end of the year, but most will get sold. some riders will get to keep a bike as part of their contract. if you think 200 frames is a lot, you should see how many tubulars and chains the average pro tour team goes through in a season. not to mention water bottles...


How often do they change chains? Mileage?

How many miles on a front and rear tubular? Thanks.


----------



## justilew

*2013 Trek*

Here is a link for the 2013 stuff on the Trek website. Its sexy stuff! stage.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/road/race_performance


----------



## S2k552m

justilew said:


> Here is a link for the 2013 stuff on the Trek website. Its sexy stuff! stage.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/road/race_performance


thanks! I will try to move this to it's own thread.


----------



## MarvinK

Looks like it requires a login now


----------



## justilew

forums.roadbikereview.com/trek/they-going-update-madone-6-9-2103-a-283068-post3976498.html


----------



## grashoverride

The Trek Bicycle: The world's best bikes for road, mountain, or town. seems to be fully updated now.
There is alu Domane 2.0 series etc..
I was thinking, that the 7 series will be the different one from the other Madones, now I see they change the 4, 5 and 6 series aswell... all the Madones in the "Race Performance" category.


----------



## Warped1

It looks like they're getting rid of their SRAM equipped models for 2013. Bummer!:cryin:


----------



## S2k552m

Warped1 said:


> It looks like they're getting rid of their SRAM equipped models for 2013. Bummer!:cryin:


sram and campy are in p1 options, that is a bummer ... Launch photo was a 7 with campy on bikeradar


----------



## five5

Looks like many of the 2013's are on the site now.

Domane 4 Series eh? Interesting! My price range!


----------



## tcloncs

Any news on the trek 2.1 2013 model. I was all ready to purchase only to find out that there were no more 2.1's in stock for a 62cm. Now I wait.


----------

